# Dam* it.....such a good day and then....



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

Husband and I had such a "good" day today....

I came home early from work and we were talking and smiling and even laughing a little....

He took me and the kids to go see a crazy decorated Halloween house in the neighborhood....

Then he sat in his office to play the computer and when I walked in asking him something he quickly hid his cell under the desk....

I asked who he was texting (in a nice tone) and he said "I'm not!" and when I asked why he's hiding his phone then he again said "I'm not!"....

I just shook my head and left to water the flowers outside and when I came back in I asked him which doctor he went to today and he said "the doctor I shouldn't talk to you about!"...

I didn't understand what he meant and I said "The shrink ??" and he said "Yes, about the issues I have that I shouldn't tell you about!".....

So weird....

Then he said "And just so you know....I'm supposed to text him whenever I have feelings or emotions and why I have them....so there you have it!"

I really can't imagine him cheating.....he's always been faithful and but then again....I never thought he would propose divorce either.....

I don't know what to believe anymore.....

Great...now he's sitting there all upset again.....

Can I just say I HATE DEPRESSION !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Dale&Alex said:


> Husband and I had such a "good" day today....
> 
> I came home early from work and we were talking and smiling and even laughing a little....
> 
> ...


First of all, if you trusted him with a nice tone, you shouldn't have gone away shaking your head. That meant to him, he's piece of s***. He was texting his doctor but you said he's cheating because of hiding his phone.

When you come back to interrogate him about the doctor, which was exactly the topic he would like to have some private space and was the topic he felt uncomfortable to report to you in detail because in his opinion, you can't help him.

From what you posted you didn't really said what made you think he's cheating and why he wanted to have a divorce.


----------



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

Well....I don't know whether I really 100% trust him about not cheating....

I trusted him 1000% until he brought up divorce....

The story about the why is here http://talkaboutmarriage.com/going-...-divorce-me-help-there-chance.html#post183466

Too long to post here again 

I know he's seeing a psychiatrist for his depression so I don't understand why he has to make a secret out of it....

Maybe men (or maybe only my husband is) are embarrassed about seeing a "shrink".....

I apologized to him twice now and told him that I didn't mean to embarrass him and it finally seemed to ease the tension but still....

And to be honest.....wouldn't your first thought be he's cheating if he hides his phone like a child caught with the hand in the cookie jar ?!?!

Again....before the divorce threat I would've never even considered something like this but now....I don't know....

If he would've said "I'm texting my shrink if you must know....he told me to text him whenever I'm feeling certain emotions so I won't have to physically come and see him all the time" then I would've been the embarrassed one for even thinking something like this.....


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

My instinct tells me than your husband is cheating on you and his relationship with that person might be serious. Why would he bring up divorce? You had never even thought about it. 
Never be too confident about this, please check out the details!


----------



## AWife (Sep 25, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> My instinct tells me than your husband is cheating on you and his relationship with that person might be serious. Why would he bring up divorce? You had never even thought about it.
> Never be too confident about this, please check out the details!


I have to agree with Greenpearl. Something seems fishy here. What doctor is available to patients 24/7 every time they have a feeling??? I could see for an emergency like if he were suicidal but every time they have a feeling. :scratchhead: If the doctor has more than 2 patients they wouldn't have a life.

I'm sorry, but I wouldn't believe him.


----------



## figuringitout (Oct 14, 2010)

Not sure I agree with the masses on this one. Depression does suck. Honestly I think if he is talking about opening up to a psychiatrist then believe him. Unless you have other reasons to not believe him and think he's cheating. That's different. Who's to say what he texted his therapist was negative maybe he had a good day too. I just think if he brought up divorce and he's been suffering from depression but getting help then give him a break, if he deserves it.


----------



## misspuppy (Sep 19, 2010)

AWife said:


> I have to agree with Greenpearl. Something seems fishy here. What doctor is available to patients 24/7 every time they have a feeling??? I could see for an emergency like if he were suicidal but every time they have a feeling. :scratchhead: If the doctor has more than 2 patients they wouldn't have a life.
> 
> I'm sorry, but I wouldn't believe him.


actually where i live there are therapists on call 24/7 and yes they can receive texts/messages/phone calls and do answer them it does not have to be an emergency/suicidal for them to answer.. my mom has one that she calls all the time.. NOT everyone is going to call the therapist at the same time... depression is a very serious medical condition and when you go thru it, you need to have someone to talk to that you trust.. and in this case, he trusts his dr.. what is wrong with that? i dont see him cheating on OP, i do see a very depressed man who needs help, and he is getting it.


----------



## AWife (Sep 25, 2010)

My apologies, I did not mean to infer that I do not take depression seriously or that there is anything wrong with trusting one’s doctor. Due to his behavior (not just hiding the phone) and the fact that I’ve been cheated on before, I would be seeing huge red flags. I probably would not confront him on it because if he really was communicating with a doctor I wouldn’t want to deter that. I would however get online and check the phone bill to confirm that is what he’s really doing. I'm sure my husband would do the same if he walked in the room and I hid my phone, computer, or whatever, and I've never cheated.


----------



## AWife (Sep 25, 2010)

In my experience someone who's cheating becomes a master liar and manipulator.


----------

